# Bleeding at ovulation time?



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I need a little advice. 

Im TTC again my little boy is 19 months. We are not on any kind of treatment yet, we are on a list for IUI. Hoping to concieve naturally again. 

This month using my OPK ive has no positive and i had a bleed and cramps around the time i usually ovulate. It lasted 2 days. This has never happened to me before.

Has this happened to anyone before, could i have ovulated early maybe?

Angel


----------

